# Varro Subsector: Design a planet!



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

Perhaps it came from reading the Imperial Armor books, or perhaps it came from reading Eisenhorn. Either way, I've got it in my head that designing a subsector of planets on a 40k fiction forum would be fun.

I ran a similar thread with awesome success, and now I'd like to see what the enterprising minds at the Heresy have to offer!

This isn't a competition. It's simply a bunch of nerdy brains all churning out planets as settings for our war-games, fiction, etc. for kicks. I'll start 'er off and we can get going. Oh, also, points for building off of existing information! If someone mentions the Black Templars, say, you should feel free to work them into your own story if it fits. Once the momentum dies down, I'll make up a map (or someone else can if they really get ancy) and compile a list of major battles, evil xeno threats, heroes, villains, etc. 

*
SARLONA*
Ultima Segmentum
Sub-Sector: Varro
System: Quingu Eta
Inhabited Moons and Planets: 1
Asteroids: Outlying asteroid fields (uncharted).
Major Comets: 0.

*SARLONA - PLANETARY SURVEY*
*Summary*: The first human colony to be founded in the Varro Cluster, Sarlona was created at the behest of the High Lords of Terra in M38.939. Sarlona's terraforming and subsequent colonization happened chiefly due to the success of the Kolcharo Campaign, which ended with the total extinction of the kolcharo and the destruction of all their colonies and outposts. Sarlona was an ideal choice for two reasons. 

First, its gravity and climate were already within human tolerances, and its native ecology was based off amino-acids compatible with human physiognomy. Second, the men of the Cadian 122nd and the Cruorian 3rd had, by all rights and merits, earned a trophy world for bravery exhibited during the Kolcharo Campaign. By giving them each a stake on Sarlona, the Administratum was able to both occupy and defend conquered territory without needing to ship colonists on-or-off world. 










*Classification*: Hive World
*Size*: Equatorial distance – 6,700 miles.
*Gravity*: 1.08 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard)
*Satellites*: 0
*Population*: 31 billion (human and abhuman)
*Climate classification*: Cool Temperate.
*Mean surface temperature*: 20 C
*Tropospheric Composition*: Nitrogen 76%, Oxygen 22%, Carbon Dioxide 1%, Sulphur 0.1%

*Climatic Regions*: Polar Caps – Small northern and southern polar caps, unexplored.
*Seas*: 56% of Sarlona is covered in salt water.
*Climatic phenomena*: Drift from southern ice caps sometimes carried by trade winds to tropical islets, resulting in massive typhoons.
*Flora*: 2,000+ species successfully implemented.
*Fauna*: 2,000+ species successfully implemented.

*Economy*: Tourism, manufacturing, farming.
*Society*: Imperial Monarchy. Sarlona was originally founded by Imperial Guardsmen from Cadia and Cruor Fontis. As such, much of its culture derives from these two ethnic groups. The Cruoran tradition of appointing officials following a legacy of military service was adopted, and Sarlona today enjoys a relatively stable (if oppressive) totalitarian government.
*Water Supply*: Underground distillation plants built along the coast supply all major cities with water. Smaller communities use municipal water sources.
*Principle Exports*: Soy, Wheat, Protein, Iron, Platinum.
*Principle Imports*: Fuel, Entertainment, Manufactured goods.
*Food supply*: Food is grown in hydroponic farms year round.
*Urbanization*: Six hive cities. Various labor camps.

*Imperial Guard Foundings*: 
1st-88th Sarlona Regulars.
_The first three regiments are kept on-world as Planetary Defense Corps, led and composed by veterans returned to Sarlona from wars abroad._








_Image appropriated and modified without permission. Original artist unknown._


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

RAFALE
Ultima Segmentum
*Sub-Sector*: Varro
*System*: Zichos
*Inhabited Moons and Planets*: 3
*Asteroids*: Inner asteroid belt rich in nickel and platinum.
*Major Comets*: 3

*Rafale Sedundus – Planetary Survey*
*Summary*: First explored in M38.999 by the rogue trader Rafale, the red star Zichos had long intrigued Sarlonan astronomers. Rafale discovered over twenty satellites orbiting the supergiant, including one world so perfectly suited for human life as to be declared “most holye and worthye of settlement by the Emperor hymselfe” by Cardinal Astral Pontius LXVII. 

Modestly, Rafale named the planet after himself. While Sarlona’s burgeoning Hive Cities could scarcely wait to unburden themselves upon Rafale’s virgin soil, one group of Cruorian Nobles lobbied to preserve Rafale’s native ecosystem. Colonization was delayed for decades until the Cruorians prevailed, declaring Rafale be colonized only by experts in the agricultural arts, thus preserving its ecosystem for future generations of scientists. Although an unpopular decision, the statute has nevertheless endured nineteen hundred years of Sarlonan politics.










*Classification*: Agriworld
*Size*: Equatorial distance – 7,200 miles.
*Gravity*: 1.15 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard)
*Satellites*: 1
*Population*: 1 billion (human and abhuman)
*Climate classification*: Temperate.
*Mean surface temperature*: 30 C
*Tropospheric Composition*: Nitrogen-Oxygen.
*Climatic Regions*: Polar Caps – Large northern and southern polar caps, mostly unexplored.
*Seas*: 72% of Rafale is covered in salt water.
*Climatic phenomena*: Heavy rainfall. High global humidity.
*Flora*: 5,000+ species successfully implemented, 14,000+ native species catalogued.
*Fauna*: 4,000+ species successfully implemented, 3,400+ native species catalogued.
*Economy*: Farming, Research.
*Society*: Constitutional Monarchy. While officially a protectorate of Sarlona, Rafale is autonomously governed by a parliament of elected and appointed officials and presided over by an appointed Grand Minister.
*Water Supply*: 3% of Rafale is fresh water, with rainfall occurring regularly throughout inhabited territories.
*Principle Exports*: Grains, Livestock, Fuel, Manufactured Goods.
*Principle Imports*: Fuel, Entertainment, Manufactured Goods, Luxury items.
*Food supply*: Food is grown year round.
*Urbanization*: 88% Rural, 12% Urban. See entries regarding Rafale “Polis-farms” for more information.
*Imperial Guard Foundings*: None.

Because of its high value to the Imperium, Rafale is orbited by a Ramilies-class star fortress, fully staffed. Three regiments of Sarlona Regulars are stationed on Rafale at all times, acting as a Planetary Defense Force.
*
The Kreigwar, M41.488900-498900: *
Returning from wars abroad, six regiments of the fabled Death Korps of Kreig came to Rafale for supplies, fuel, and recreation. While the majority of these Guardsmen’s stay on Rafale was peaceful, General August Mengsk ordered the full seizure of one hundred grain silos from the providence of Ruald before his departure. 

The PDF, outnumbered 2-to-1 by a veteran army, nevertheless offered stiff opposition. What would have been devastating blow to Rafale’s economy turned, instead, into a lightning war of Imperial bloodshed. General Mengsk escaped with sixteen full silos after suffering an estimated 2,400 casualties. Although the 44th Sarlona Regulars were completely wiped out and an estimated 13,300 killed, Rafale’s Grand Minister announced, “We have won a great victory!” ten days after the first shot was fired.

Relations between Sarlona and Kreig have been nonexistent since then, due mostly to the vast distance between the two planets.









_Image appropriated and modified without permission. Original artist unknown._


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Looks cool here's mine

Tartarus
Ultima Segmentum

Sub Sector: Varro
System: Erebus
Inhabited moons and planets: Unknown as of M40, pre-M40 the planet of Tartarus had housed a large Hive city called Minos
Asteroids/Comets: None
Known Anomolies: Large warpstorm had shrouded the system during M40 and is just now dissipating

Tartarus Planetary Survey:

Colonised in the late M39 the planet of Tartarus was full of godly mountain ranges and rich in minerals and ores that would be of use to the mechanicum. It was soon settled and the only city, Minos, soon became a bustling Hive City.

Its value was not to go unrecognized however, and soon the forces of chaos had set their eyes on the planet. They were barely repelled by the Imperium and so a new space marine chapter, The Steel Skulls, and a Titan Legion were stationed so as to protect it from further harm. 

At the beginning of the M40 era the Iron Warriors Legion had arrived followed by a vicious warpstorm. since their arrival all communiques and astrotelepathic messages have failed to get through and the High Lords fear that the sons of Olympia have taken the planet. Only now that the warpstorm is starting to dissipate are they able to recieve messages and from their contents the Legion has indeed taken the planet.

*Classification*: Forgeworld/Ore refinery
*Size*: Equatorial distance – 7,000 miles.
*Gravity*: 1.13 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard)
*Satellites*: 10
*Population*: Previously 5 billion including astartes and Titan adepts, after Iron Warrior seige it is estimated at about a quarter of that number
*Climate classification*: Arid
*Mean surface temperature*: 45 C around the equator and below mountains but higher in the ranges and nearer the ice caps -12 C
*Tropospheric Composition*: Oxygen-Carbon.
*Climatic Regions*: Seemingly endless glaciers mark the two poles and the equator is circled by a large desert
*Seas*: None, Rivers and lakes are dotted throughout the planet
*Climatic phenomena*: Large dust storms and volcanic eruptions are common
*Flora*: none
*Fauna*: Various tough tree species live on the edges of the deserts and frozen wastes
*Economy*: Forgeworld
*Society*: Led by Imperial Governor and Senate
*Water Supply*: Three of its outer moons are completely covered in water, two salt and one fresh
*Principle Exports*: Tanks, Guns, Ammunitions, Titan parts and valuable minerals
*Principle Imports*: Food, water and luxury items
*Food supply*: food is either imported or grown on one of its moons
*Urbanization*: only about 60% of the surface is covered in factories due to its high volcanic activity 
*Imperial Guard Foundings*: Tartarun 52nd and 15th are the only guard regiments to come out of the system to fight abroad. At the time of the Iron Warriors' attack they were both in the Eye of Terror region to bolster its defences.
*Atartes foundings*: The Steel Skulls Chapter was founded as an extra defence for the planet. Their fortress monastary was located on Tartarus' fifth moon known as Lychon and was subsequently the first thing to be attacked by the Iron Warriors, the chapter is believed to have been destroyed.

*Notable Events*: The Invasion of the Iron Warriors at the outset of the 40th millenium was followed quickly by a powerful warpstorm that had isolated the system from the Imperium. Not only is it a valuably forgeworld but it is strategically placed and is the perfect fortress world as it can sustain itself without help from other planets or systems. At the dissipation of the warpstorm it was concluded that the system was indeed lost to the Iron Warriors and that its populace was now slaves to those bitter warriors. The Iron Warriors had further fortified the planet and the five moons that were barren rocks to protect their new prize. Numerous attempts have been made to take back what was lost but each time the Imperium is soundly beaten.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

hi guys...i think this is an awsome thread...i have developed my own space marine chapter and an entire planetary system in their fluff...and i think it is awsome that i now have somewhere to post its info...i am finallising the details and will be posting them soon...i will say this though the Primary planets name is 'Septimus'. just thought i would announce it now before someone esle steals my idea....lol.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Varro Subsector
Planet project

Ceres 3
Ultima Segmentum
*Sub-Sector:* Varro
*System:* Phaeton
*Inhabited Moons and Planets:* 3 planets Ceres 1-3 + multiple space domed moons / asteroids.
*Asteroids:* Inner and Outer belts – Inner is rich in lead, tin, and nickel; Outer is rich in Iron and Titanium

*Planet Survey *
The planet was one of the first planets located and since it was surrounded by massive amounts of metallic ores that it soon became a strategic planet of importance since it is the number one exporter from the system, which is also within the top tree metallic exporters from the sub-sector. The planet is crossed numerous times by non volcanic mountains as such the planet itself is quite stable and is often dealt with politically pro environmental decrees. On Ceres 3’s two moons there is intense volcanic activity, which brings out much of the planets exported metals. 

*Classification:* Mining World
*Size:* Equatorial distance – 6,000 miles.
*Gravity:* .98 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard)
*Satellites*: 2
*Population:* 13 billion (two hives)

*Climate classification:* warm Temperate.
*Mean surface temperature:* 38 C (100 F)
*Troposphere Composition:* Nitrogen 41.7%, Oxygen 52%, Carbon Dioxide 6%, Lithium 0.1%, Chlorine .2%

*Climatic Regions:* Small northern cap, unexplored.
*Seas:* 66% of Ceres is covered in salt water.
*Climatic phenomena:* Drift from northern ice caps rarely carried by trade winds to the equatorial regions, resulting in massive hurricanes and tornadoes.
*Flora:* 100+ species successfully implemented.
*Fauna:* 1,500+ species successfully implemented.

*Economy:* mining, manufacturing, farming, fishing.
*Society:* Elected members to a senate (Ancient Rome like) – highly corruptible; Military Governor Lord Militant Lorenzo Piazzi
*Water Supply:* Both hives use municipal water sources located from nearby lakes, and rivers that they are located along.
*Principle Exports:* Wheat, fish, Titanium, Iron, Lead, Manufactured goods.
*Principle Imports:* exotic items, protein.
*Food supply:* Food is grown on farms year round, exotic (i.e. bananas) plants grown in hydroponic farms for control purposes.
*Urbanization:* 2 hive cities. Various labor camps located on large asteroids and the two moons, majority located on the moons where most of the planets high metal content is found. Planet side 25% Urbanized, 75% rural

*Imperial Guard Founding’s:*
1st – 21st Cerium Mobil Infantry 
1st -10th Cerium Tank Armor

*Notable Events:* Resisted an invasion by the Iron Warriors, which resulted in Ceres 3 mechanizing its military. It is steadily becoming a fortress world as it is the current staging area for the Imperium for its 6th crusade to reclaim Tartarus.


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome. Loving what you've all done so far. Curious to see what you come up with, delta13.

Summary:

*WORLDS*
Sarlona (Hive World)
Rafale (Agri-World)
Ceres III (Resource World)
Tartarus (Chaos-held Forge World)
Godric
*
LEGIOS ASTARTES*
Steel Skulls (extinct)
*
IMPERIAL GUARD*
Sarlona Regulars
Cerium Infantry / Armored Regiments
Godric Riflemen

*ENEMIES OF MAN*
The Iron Warriors, their cultists and allies (as of M40)
Tyranid splinter fleets (as of M41.954)


In case anyone's wondering, this stuff is all just made up. 
I saw the entry for planets in Imperial Armor, copied it, simplified it, and photoshopped a couple google'd images. About 20 minutes work apiece. Just something I can unwind with after work.

I know, I know, most people want sex or alcohol first thing after a long day, right? Call me strange. I find this very cathartic.

Got another one.

GODRIC

*SORICAE – SYSTEM SURVEY*
Ultima Segmentum
Sector: [omitted]
Sub-Sector: Varro
System: Soricae: 3 planets (Prima Soricae Virtus, Godric, Urbane). 2 inhabited.
*Surveyed*: The first recorded survey of the Soricae system (AN-4440-4930) was in M.31 by Adeptus Mechanicus explorators.
Summary: Two small terraformed planets. One methane rich gas giant with 28 moons.
Asteroids: Outlying asteroid belt currently mined for precious metals by Mechanicum labor forces.
Comets: 1 major, 4 minor.










*GODRIC – PLANETARY SURVEY*
*Summary*: Type Y terraformed civilized world.
*Size*: Radius – 5,940 km
*Gravity*: .92 G
*Satellites*: 2 spherical moons, Pilar and Roza.
*Population*: 9.8 billion (human) and 4 million (abhuman estimated)
*Orbital period*: 586 days
*Climate classification*: Tropical (tempestuous).
*Mean surface temperature*: 36 C
*Tropospheric Composition*: Nitrogen 70.01%, Oxygen 21.82%, Carbon Dioxide 0.82%, Sulphur 0.01%

*Climatic Regions*: Polar Caps – Small northern and southern polar caps
*Seas*: 88% salt water, 1% fresh.
*Mountains/Highlands*: Volcanic islands along the equator. High mountains surveyed by satellite near south pole.
*Plains/Lowlands*: Highly eroded. Nearly all of Godric’s surface is classified as a flood plain.
*Climatic phenomena*: Mega-hurricanes. Due to the abundance of open sea, little exists to break up massive coastal storms resulting in hurricanes capable of reaching hundreds of kilometers inland with winds in excess of 600 kph.
*Flora*: 80,000+ classified. Many crops.
*Fauna*: 30,000+ classified. Many imported bovids. One known aquatic super-predator, Brontis Scorpiae, invertebrate carnivore which can grow as big as ten meters in length.

*Economy*: Fully developed economy. Notable highlights include gems, Mechanicus-approved construction, tourism, agriculture, mining, and narcotics.
*Society*: Imperial Hereditary Bureaucracy. Labor corp indentured workers guarded by Departmento Agriculturum garrison troops. Godric regularly tithes soldiers to the Imperial Guard, yet is dependent on neighboring worlds to supply its planetary defense forces. There is a substantial ratling population among the labor corps.
*Water Supply*: Underground distillation plants built along the coast supply all of Godric’s major cities with water.
*Mineral Abundances*: Iron, Rubidium, Cobalt, Selenium, Uranium, Copper, Tin, munitions.
*Principle Imports*: Fuel, manufactured goods, soldiery.
*Food supply*: Crops are grown year round.
*Urbanization*: Two hive cities – Hive Russala and Hive Bralmyr. Many smaller cities; various labor camps.

*Imperial Guard Foundings*: 1st-499th Godric Riflemen. 1st-295th Godric Ratling Auxiliary. (101 retired, 95 destroyed, 183 currently below half strength, all but 15 operating outside of the sector)









_Images appropriated and modified without permission. Original artists unknown._

*The Russala Campaign*
In M41.954, a tyranid splinter fleet was engaged by Godric's Royal Navy 650,000 kilometers from Pilar. Although the majority of the splinter fleet was defeated, meoitic spores reached Godric undetected. On the morning of M41.955002, Hive Russala was sieged by a tyranid force of incredible strength and numbers, overwhelmed, and returned to the Emperor's Light only after six years of brutal fighting.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Uh, Blackapostle, Tartarus is already a named planet. It was used in the first Dawn of War game. Nice conversion Arkion.
Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad folks are getting a kick out of reading this.

The 'nid in the above pic isn't mine, though I agree it is a sweet conversion. If anyone recognizes the artists whose images I've appropriated in my pictures, I'd love to give them credit. Also, if any artists have issues with my using their images, just PM me and I'll be happy to take them down. Not trying to take credit for work that isn't mine.

Our sector needs some Astartes, and maybe a crusade to oust these despicable Chaos ruffians.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Arkion said:


> Our sector needs some Astartes, and maybe a crusade to oust these despicable Chaos ruffians.


i do not think that it *needs* astartes home worlds, but there can always be some feral, or death, worlds that they recruit from without our knowledge. as for that crusade i did mention that Ceres 3 was a staging ground for the next crusade to retake tartarus...


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

Rock on Fallen. Like the way you think. I've got another one I'll post in this spot a little later today.

EDIT: I had a little bit too much free time tonight. Nobody judge. Muffinman82, hope this is what you had in mind.








BALHAN CARDINIA
Ultima Segmentum
*Sub-Sector*: Varro
*System*: Zichos
*Inhabited Moons and Planets*: 3
*Asteroids*: Inner asteroid belt rich in nickel and platinum.
*Major Comets*: 3

* Balhan Cardinia – Planetary History*
*Summary*: Explored in M38.999 by the rogue trader Rafale, Balhan Cardinia was one of several inhabitable worlds found orbiting the red star Zichos.

Balhan Cardinia currently supports a vast, complex ecosystem, despite having been ravaged by one of the most drawn-out inter-Imperial conflicts in history. Certain widespread pollens and microorganisms caused acute anaphylaxis in early explorers, shelving any serious attempts at colonization until M39.389, when anti-histamines and gene treatments created by the Ordo Xenos were made publicly available.

*Classification*: Y Class Civilized World.
*Size*: Equatorial distance – 5,900 miles.
*Gravity*: 0.90 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard)
*Satellites*: 1
*Population*: estimated 340 million (human, abhuman, mutant)
*Climate classification*: Tropical.
*Mean surface temperature*: 36 C
*Tropospheric Composition*: Nitrogen-Oxygen.
*Climatic Regions*: Nearly all of Balhan Cardinia’s landmass is covered in dense rainforest, except for the highly irradiated Imperator Peninsula.
*Seas*: 80% of Balhan Cardinia is covered in salt water.
*Climatic phenomena*: Heavy rainfall. High global humidity. High levels of oxygen allow for accelerated growth and increased size in animals and massive wildfires capable of spreading across continents.
*Flora*: 300 species successfully implemented, 44,000+ native species catalogued.
*Fauna*: 10 species successfully implemented, 10,500+ native species catalogued.
*Economy*: Cold fusion based.
*Society*: Monarchy (official), Anarchy (unofficial). Balhan Cardinia is officially a protectorate of Sarlona, governed by an appointed parliament and presided over by an appointed Grand Minister. These nobles do not leave their manors on Sarlona, however, as Balhan Cardinia’s current political state has been deemed too unsafe for localized legislation.
*Water Supply*: 4% of Balhan Cardinia is fresh water, with rainfall occurring regularly throughout inhabited territories.
*Principle Exports*: Cold fusion.
*Principle Imports*: Luxury goods, food, entertainment, electronics, weapons, munitions.
*Food supply*: Hydroponic.
*Urbanization*: Most of Balhan Cardinia is dense jungle. The Imperator Peninsula has been heavily deforested and contains 99.8% of the planet’s human population.
*Imperial Guard Foundings*: None.

*The Mechanicum Wars, M39.400 – M40.001. *
In M39.392, the discovery of abandoned alien cities – estimated at 300,000 years old – in the Imperator Peninsula came as a surprise to the Ordo Xenos. Operatives realized these ancient cities had once run on methane-based cold fusion technology: an invaluable resource quickly deemed worthy of being harvested by Man.

Thereafter, the Adeptus Mechanicus sent envoys to Balhan Cardinia to begin harvesting the xenotech, but declared the task “insurmountable” after truly appalling numbers of accidental deaths. Though the refineries could not be duplicated, they were re-consecrated, their alien architecture re-modeled, and Balhan Cardinia turned into an Adeptus Mechanicus protectorate as of M39.399.

This did not sit well with the Sarlonans, however. According to hearsay, the Vindicare Temple lent one of its own to aid then-Minister Garamond Frenckel, who ordered the assassinations of several high-ranking Magos within Balhan Cardinia’s political infrastructure, pitching the planet into a state of brutal anarchy. Frenckel then ordered the Sarlona PDF to perform peacekeeping operations, effectively returning Balhan Cardinia to Sarlonan rule.

This lasted until M39.405, when the Mechanicum retaliated by virus bombing Balhan Cardinia, further desolating the Imperator Peninsula. Governor Frenckel was killed by a low-yield nuclear device as he slept in the Gubernatorial Manse on Sarlona, thus beginning a six-century long war between Sarlona, its principalities, and the Adeptus Mechanicus.

Today, Balhan Cardinia is an irradiated wasteland populated by mutant fauna, raiders, pirates, savages, berserkers, aliens, and criminals. Its methane refineries are still operational, however, though whom they supply depends largely on whatever military presence is strongest at the time.

_Damaged pict of necron raiders engaging Adeptus Astartes, circa M41.120._








_All images created by Arkion._


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks arkion...i swear i will get my lazy ass into gear and actualli get the info up here....lol i work around 70 hrs a week so free time is far and few between..but i will get it up i swear...


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

i will have a system up shortly, is it ok to have a system bordering 2 sub-sectors?


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

o.k. stupid Question... is there someone who can define or explain to me the whole set up of a system (e.g. systems, sub-system, sectors...etc.)...i have a great deal of fluff buyt wish to refine it and have it a bit more uniformed or coordinated with the rest of the group...so wouldd much apreciate the info...


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

delta, the system has to be close enough to the Varro sub-sector to be affected and have an effect on the other systems in the Varro sub-sector... Solona appears to be the powerhouse in this area, so its definitely going to have an effect on your system

otherwise, do what you want

P.S. you might want to talk to the creator of the thread, his info will be more reliable and precise


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

Korinth – SYSTEM SURVEY
Ultima Segmentum
Sub-Sector: Border system between the Varro and Darius Sub-Sectors
System: Korinth: 5 terrestrial planets (Korinth, Ionia, Derii 1, Derii 2, Sparta), 2 habitable planets (Korinth, Ionia), 4 inhabited planets (Korinth, Ionia, Derii 2, Sparta)
Surveyed: Surveyed by Rogue Trader Jacob Korinth in the late M35
Comets: 4 major long-period, 2 minor short-period, 3 major long-period 
Asteroids: 2 belts, one between Korinth and Ionia, another between Sparta and Derii 1; 400 currently being tracked and mined, possibly 3000 total
Summary: System composed of 12 planets; it was discovered in M35.895 by Rogue Trader Jacob Korinth. He discovered an advanced human civilization there with technology far surpassing the Imperium. Deciding this would gain him a fortune he started trade with them without telling Imperium systems in the area of what he found. A Mechanicus investigation found out where he had been getting the technology and decided to enter negotiations with the system to convince it to join the Imperium. When they refused, the Adeptus Mechanicus decided that they would have to conquer the system or risk other factions in the Imperium destroying the precious tech.

The system eventually surrendered after the arrival of a few Titan legions, keeping 86% of the infrastructure intact. Colonizing the planet Korinth and creating a forge world with no rival, the previous population was recruited to teach the Adeptus Mechanicus about the workings of the new tech. The Explorators searching the surface of the planet eventually found 10 major STC installations, adding a wealth of vehicle designs and weapons to their arsenal. The rest of the system was found to be likewise abundant in tech, with many STC’s and working weapons systems being found. Discoveries are still being made in this system, which has remained a heavily guarded secret until Sarlonian forces discovered the system. With the threat of Mechanicus invasion, the Sarlonian government decided to promise that they will not tell of the system in return for weapons and vehicle technology.

4 hulks have been sighted and attempts to board any of them have been failures. The Mechanicus is currently marshalling their forces for an attempt to capture and study these vessels, thought to be fully automated warships from the war with the system.


Korinth









Classification: Forge World
Size: Equatorial distance – 6,078 miles.
Gravity: .98 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard) 
Satellites: 1
Population: 24 billion (human and abhuman) 
Climate classification: Cool Temperate.
Mean surface temperature: 21 C
Tropospheric Composition: Nitrogen 74%, Oxygen 24%, Carbon Dioxide 1%, Sulphur 0.1%

Climatic Regions: Polar Caps – Medium sized caps
Seas: 62% of Korinth is covered in salt water.
Climatic phenomena: Large sea-borne currents create balance in climate, resulting in rare but huge storms.
Flora: 23,000 species successfully catalogued.
Fauna: 22,000+ species successfully catalogued.

Economy: manufacturing, technological research
Society: Totalitarian Adeptus chosen governing. Extremely stable as the governor is usually the highest ranking Adeptus member in system on permanent assignment 
Water Supply: 5% of water on Korinth is fresh, which supplies most of the population
Principle Exports: technology, vehicles, weapons, manufactured goods
Principle Imports: food, fuel, entertainment 
Food supply: Food is grown in hydroponic stations orbiting the planet year round.
Urbanization: 5 hive cities (Athens, Marathon, Macedon, Alexandria), 4 manufacturing centers

Imperial Guard Foundings: 1-349 Korinthian Armored Infantry Divisions, 1-567 Korinthian Armor Divisions
Adeptus Mechanicus Foundings: 1-132 Korinthian Titan Legions, 1-453 Korinthian Skitarii Divisions


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

*@GundamMerc:* Excellent. I like the idea of a covert Forge World. I'm glad that you chose to elaborate on Sarlona, too! If you compare Korinth and Godric to Sarlona, you see that Sarlona has a very high population but a very low number of Regimental foundings. I like to think this is because the Sarlonans like their covert, private armies armed with contraban technology, and all the terrorism such armies allow them to perpetrate.

*@Delta13:* If you compare the 40k Milky Way to modern day Earth, Segmentums are continents, Sectors are nations, and Subsectors are states or provinces. However, unlike Earth, most of the Milky Way of the 41st Millennium remains unexplored. Even with a million inhabited worlds, there are between 200-400 billion stars in the Milky Way; there's no way to chart all that mess! =)


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

Arkion you are the man, you even included a ocean with port seeing how my board will have sea refineries on it thanks a lot it is absolutely perfect 
+ rep


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks again arkion...cheers


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm away from home right now, so I'll update with flashy graphics later.

JULIETTE
Ultima Segmentum
*Sub-Sector*: Varro
*System*: Graveorn-Mycaelis Binary
*Inhabited Moons and Planets*: 1
*Asteroids*: No major asteroid belts.
*Major Comets*: 3

*Juliette – Planetary Survey*
*Summary*: First explored in M39.002 by the rogue trader Rafale, Graveorn-Mycaelis Binary was first thought incapable of supporting green belt planets. Astoundingly, one such world was discovered between two gas giants and, while far from a paradise, Rafale thought prudent to name the potential settlement after his faithful hound.

Sarlonan colonists arrived in M39.098, settling at New Cruoria and expanding rapidly along the coast. In M39.115, the ruling elite at Sarlona decided Juliette would make an ideal penal colony, and funded a second colonial expedition which settled on Juliette's southernmost continent of Charoth.

*Classification*: Y Class Civilized World / Penal Colony
*Size*: Equatorial distance – 6,200 miles.
*Gravity*: 0.98 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard)
*Satellites*: 1
*Population*: 2 billion (human and abhuman)
*Climate classification*: Tundra.
*Mean surface temperature*: 21 C
*Tropospheric Composition*: Nitrogen-Oxygen.
*Climatic Regions*: Large polar ice caps; barren tundra landscape.
*Seas*: 52% of Juliette is covered in salt water.
*Climatic phenomena*: Very low rainfall. Freezing temperatures.
*Flora*: 1,000+ species successfully implemented, 1,000+ native species catalogued.
*Fauna*: 1,000+ species successfully implemented, 43 native species catalogued.
*Economy*: Deep core mining, liquid methane refinement, scientific research and entertainment.
*Society*: Constitutional Monarchy. While officially a protectorate of Sarlona, Juliette is autonomously governed by a parliament of elected and appointed officials and presided over by an appointed Grand Minister.
*Water Supply*: 0.2% of Juliette is fresh water, most of which is frozen in the polar ice. Distilleries are a major feature of every colony.
*Principle Imports*: Grains, Livestock, Fuel, Water.
*Principle Exports*: Fuel, Precious Metals, Manufactured Goods, Luxury items.
*Food supply*: Most food arrives from off world, though hydroponic farms do exist.
*Urbanization*: 98% Urban. An estimated 2% of Juliette's population is nomadic.
*Imperial Guard Foundings*: 1st-1059th Juliette Penal Legions (composed mostly of criminals from Sarlona).


ADDENDUM: If anyone feels like writing an Event, please feel free. Events should feature only existing worlds and occur within a specific timeline. An example event would be The Kreigwar featured in the entry for Rafale Secundus. In keeping with the feel of the subsector so far, no pre-Heresy or pre-Age of Apostasy events (basically, nothing before the last 4,000 years or so) should be featured.


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

The Second War for Tartarus.
M41.655 - M41.658

Pre-War Developments
The Warp Storm which surrounded Tartarus finally dissipated in M41.640. Discovering the former Forge World's total occupation by the forces of Chaos, the Administratum and Ecclesiarchy both called for the immediate mobilization of a crusade to retake it.

Logistically, this crusade could not succeed without approval from Delta Tao, as military elements within the Varro sector were not deemed sufficient to penetrate the Iron Warriors' stalwart defenses. There was also the matter of Sarlona's strained relationship with the Mechanicum, and the fact that Sarlonans felt no need to wage a costly (and, many felt, ultimately pointless) war to retake a Forge World the sector had done quite well without.

The Administratum at Delta Tao eventually negotiated a compromise between the disparate factions needed to wage a successful campaign on Tartarus (although the Mechanicum refused to let their Titans to go to war alongside the Sarlonans, they did lend the Dev Hetrans several Baneblades and Shadowswords) and appointed Lord High Commander Jonathon Strauss (a Cadian native) to lead the crusade.

In M41.655, the following Imperial Forces were assembled at Rafale Secundus, from whence the Crusade itself was launched.

IMPERIAL GUARD
Abacray Rangers ..... 1 regiment
Cadian Shock Troops ..... 8 regiments
Dev Hetra Mechanized ..... 12 regiments
Kerberian Ironclad ..... 9 regiments
Lelou Rifles ..... 2 regiments
Praetorian Guard ..... 2 regiments
Sarlonan Regulars ..... 27 regiments
Valhallan Firstborn ..... 1 regiment

ADEPTUS ASTARTES
Blood Bats ..... 5 companies
Minotaurs ..... 2 companies

FORCES OF THE INQUISITION
Order of the Crimson Shield ..... equiv. 4 companies
Order of Our Martyred Lady ..... equiv. 2 companies
Grey Knights ..... [classified]

ASSASSINORUM
[classified]

IMPERIAL NAVY
Emperor Class Battleship _Mordia_
Emperor Class Battleship _Lion of Dev Hetra_
Emperor Class Battleship _Shepherd of Wrath_
Minotaurs' Strike Cruiser _Storm of the Emperor's Wrath_
Blood Bats' Strike Cruiser _Jamelthi_
Blood Bats' Gladius-class frigate _Arkenjo_
Ramiles-class Star Fortress _Armistice_
[further information classified]


Although the War ended with the withdrawal of Imperial forces during the first days of M41.648, historians believe the loss was due chiefly to the arrival of unforseen reinforcements by the Emperor's Children and not due to poor planning on the part of the Tacticiae Imperialis. Comprehensive reports of the Second War exist; the following are highlights of significant persons and events.

General Jonathon Strauss - Lord High Commander of Imperial Forces
Admiral Kiera Brashton - Commander of the Imperial Fleet
Colonel Joseppe Strack - noteworthy commander of the 193th Praetorian
Jarakha Valsh - Master of the Blood Bats

Enrak Blackjoy - Commander of the Iron Warriors
Mokh Mambara of Jol - Influential cleric of the Ruinous Powers
Lomorokoth - warp entity believed responsible for the Devastation of Montrance
Saela the Long-Tongued - Commander of the Emperor's Children

The First Battle of Montrance
Opening engagement of the War. Montrance, a fortress moon of Tartarus, was deemed the highest priority for capture and attacked fiercely from orbit. The Blood Bats won great acclaim this day for their actions disabling the planetary radiation shield, thus allowing the Fleet to effectively bomb Montrance from orbit.

The Battle of Exeter's Bay
Sometimes referred to as "The Blood Bank," Exeter's Bay was the most costly battle of the war. Ten regiments' worth of Imperial troops were killed, the Arkenjo destroyed by planetary defense lasers, and three Shadowsword tanks irreprably damaged. Although enemy casualties were estimated in the hundreds of thousands, Exeter's Bay was a pyrrhic victory that cost the crusade its momentum.

The Battle of Minos
Col. Strack and his regiment made a name for themselves during this engagement, wherein an estimated 150,000 enemy casualties were tallied, opposed by less than 2,000 Imperial. A combined Dev Hetran/Praetorian venture to detonate nuclear devices several kilometers below the city proper, thus creating a sinkhole, was deemed too risky by Tacticae officials, but Strack said of the matter, "It is too risky to send my men into a meat grinder, when they might be as surely killed doing something useful!" It was the Imperium's most successful battle of the war.

The Battle for The Lion of Dev Hetra
The Lion of Dev Hetra was boarded and siezed by astartes of the Emperor's Children legion in 648002, whereupon it flung its arsenal at the Mordia, crippling it. The Minotaurs were able, after a long and bloody struggle, to liberate the befouled vessel, but not before the Imperium suffered horrendous losses. This engagement effectively crippled the Imperial war machine, thus putting and end to the war.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Ceres 2
Ultima Segmentum
Sub-Sector: Varro
System: Phaeton
Inhabited Moons and Planets: 3 planets Ceres 1-3 + multiple space domed moons / asteroids.
Asteroids: Inner and Outer belts – Inner is rich in lead, tin, and nickel; Outer is rich in Iron and Titanium

Planet Survey 
The second, of three, planet found by Vito Piazzi, a separatist family from Sarlona, who left because they were becoming un-important in its society. As they left they found a system that had 3 inhabitable planets and so claimed them. Each planet was able to used by the Piazzi Family could gain revenge against those who abused them. As such the system is has a much stressed political ‘friendship’ with Sarlona. Even though the Piazzi Family has a healthy relationship with the Adeptus Mechanicus, who has provided the system with more advance / rare tech, they are still a long ways away from challenging Sarlona for political / military domination of the sub-sector.

Classification: Hive World
Size: Equatorial distance – 8,000 miles.
Gravity: 1.98 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard)
Satellites: 1
Population: 50 billion 10+ Hives
Climate classification: HOT.
Mean surface temperature: 43 C (109.4 F)
Troposphere Composition: Nitrogen 30.7%, Oxygen 52%, Carbon Dioxide 11%, Hydrogen 6%, Chlorine .3%

Climatic Regions: Single Desert with rivers
Seas: 0% of Ceres is covered in salt water.
Climatic phenomena: Dust storms.
Flora: none
Fauna: none

Economy: mining, manufacturing, farming.
Society: Monarchy (Ancient Egypt like) – Military Governor Lord Militant Fredo Piazzi
Water Supply: Hives, and factories, tap the underground water lakes that are located near each hive
Principle Exports: Military goods, IG Regiments, Manufactured goods.
Principle Imports: Food, exotic goods, Technology.
Food supply: Imported, or genetically engineered – tastes bad so is used only by the poor.
Urbanization: At least 10 hive cities. Various labor camps are located on large asteroids and the local moon. Planet side 90% urbanized.

Imperial Guard Founding’s:
22nd – 316th Cerium Mobil Infantry 
11th – 99th Cerium Tank Armor

Notable Events: Helped resist the Iron Warriors invasion of Ceres 3. Lost 23 billion men has since become the Primary IG recruitment center of the system and produces more than 90% of its IG Regiments.

i think that having a potential rival to sarlona, eventually, is something that has potential...what do you guys think?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Here's an event for the second war:

The Iron Gauntlet
About three quaters of the way into the first war to retake Tartarus the arrival of the Iron Warriors Eighth Grand Company led by Warsmith Vilhelm Ironheart seemingly pushed the war into chaos' favor. At the outset of the second war one of the bloodiest engagements was fought between the Sarlonian 10th-35th and their naval allies against the Eighth Grand Company and their Emperor's Children allies in a massive naval and land battle that would latter be called the Iron Gauntlet. In the Tartaran system there is a large asteroid belt that, after the chaos occupation, had a few of the largest asteroids made into mobile fortresses. 

For the Imperials to have any chance in retaking the system and the planet Tartarus this asteroid belt had to be knocked out of the way. In a joint attack that consisted of the entire Apostles of Death and Hades Legion chapters, and Imperial Gaurd from various Sarlonian regiments landed on these mobile fortresses in an attempt to immobilize them or destroy them so that the navy could get their men through. In nightmarish battles that saw both chapters nearly destroyed and most of the gaurd regiments that participated completely wiped out the Imperials had managed to distract the Iron Warriors long enough to get their ships past the fortresses. Only once they left the belt did they realize that the Emperor's Children were waiting for them in their ships and a massive naval battle ensued. The Imperials realizing they were outnumbered and outgunned had fought to make it back to the safety of the belt only to find that the fortresses where operating, the gournd forces had failed. Only the battlecruiser Emperor's Glory and the carrier Maiden's Heart survived to make it back out of the belt.


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome stuff. 

@Fallen: I like the Ceres series. Feel free to bulk up any and all information regarding the Cerian power struggle.

@BAV: I dig the expansion info on the Second War, but some of it confuses me. I only had Minotaurs and Blood Bats scripted as being active in the roster on page 2; I can add in the Hades Legion, etc, if you like. Or is this First War stuff? Maybe a little revision would make it clearer? (Not picking on you - I'd just like to make sure I understand what you wrote correctly). Keep it up! Great stuff so far, man.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

exactly the other two chapters were presumed destroyed as both were dropped onto the fortresses at full strength. so when the imperials realized that the fortresses were up and running again they assumed both chapters were completely gone. ASSUMED is the big word here, leaves room for a big twist.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Ceres 1
Ultima Segmentum
Sub-Sector: Varro
System: Phaeton
Inhabited Moons and Planets: 3 planets Ceres 1-3 + multiple space domed moons / asteroids.
Asteroids: Inner and Outer belts – Inner is rich in lead, tin, and nickel; Outer is rich in Iron and Titanium

Planet Survey 
The last, of three, planet found by Vito Piazzi, a separatist family from Sarlona. The last planet found was the closest to the local sun and had the most temperate climate of them all. It was very fertile and so it became the system’s primary food producer. It has also become the political and social center of the system. Its lone moon is rare compared to the rest in the system in that it is barren of resources; therefore it has become the penal colony for the system. It has a monarchy set up with the head of the Piazzi Family being the King, (if anyone hasn’t guessed yet the Piazzi Family is based off of the Godfather – the Corleone Family) however the king is more of a political face. The inner workings of the Piazzi Family are very secret.

Classification: Agri World / Penal Moon
Size: Equatorial distance – 6,000 miles.
Gravity: 1.08 TGS (Terran Gravetic Standard)
Satellites: 1
Population: 10 billion 1 Hive
Climate classification: Temperate.
Mean surface temperature: 24 C (75.2 F)
Troposphere Composition: Nitrogen 31%, Oxygen 46%, Carbon Dioxide 17%, Hydrogen 6%,

Climatic Regions: lush planet (earth) 
Seas: 70% of Ceres is covered in salt water.
Climatic phenomena: nothing abnormal.
Flora: 1000+
Fauna: 1000+

Economy: farming, manufacturing
Society: Constitutional Monarchy (Modern England) 
Military Governor Lord Militant Michelangelo Piazzi King Bruno Piazzi
Water Supply: The Capital Hive uses tidal currents to sift its water supply and take away sewage. (uses nearby springs for portable water uses.
Principle Exports: Food.
Principle Imports: Technology, other separatist Families from Sarlona (rare).
Food supply: always has excess amount.
Urbanization: 1 hive city. Various labor camps are located on large asteroids. Planet side 1% urbanized.

Imperial Guard Founding’s:
1st – 10th Cerium Honor Guard (Karskin)
317th – 400th Cerium Mobil Infantry 
100th – 150th Cerium Tank Armor
1st – 21st Cerium Penal Legions

Notable Events: Helped resist the Iron Warriors invasion of Ceres 3 and lost 2 million men. Is the Cultural center of the system.


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Mechanicum Wars: The Mechanicum Perspective* M39.400-M40.001

After the assassination of several Magos on Balhan Cardinia, the Mechanicum on the Forge World Korinth stopped shipment of tech from Korinth to Salona, and prepared for war. With many of its Titan Legions on duty in crusades (and with which the Sarlonian military wouldn't stand a chance), they were forced to rely mainly on their Skitarii and IG units in and near the system, which amounted to 45 Korinthian Armored Infantry Divisions, 34 Skitarii Divisions, 23 Korinthian Armor Divisions, and 3 Korinthian Titan Legions (Legio _Romulus_, Legio _Annihilare_, Legio _Ministro_)

Marshaling against these forces, Sarlona deployed 123 Juliette Penal Legions, 16 Sarlona Regulars, 56 Godric Riflemen, 12 Piazzi Tank Armor, and 15 Piazzi Mobil Infantry. While it may have looked as if the Mechanicus was heavily outnumbered, their infantry were unlike any other infantry in the Imperium. They wore armoured suits (not unlike power armor) that provided superior protection, mobility, and endurance than normal infantry. But unlike power armor, this was a weapons system, not just a suit of armor that increased strength. Bolters were built into the arms and missiles mounted to the shoulders. It had a hover device fitted to the back that allowed speeds of 35mph and agile midair manuevers. 

In the first engagement at Red Ridge the 22nd and 45th Korinthian Armored Infantry attacked the 4th, 24th, 33rd, and 56th Juliette Penal Legions. It ended in a rout with the 4th and 33rd Legions destroyed and the 24th and 56th forced into full fledged retreat.

Convinced by the power of the Korinthian Armored Infantry, the Piazzi betrayed their former allies and joined the Mechanicus forces, leading to their expulsion from Sarlona and good relations with the Mechanicus. Although this made the Mechanicus unstoppable on the ground, they had ignorantly stationed only 13 battleships, 2 carriers, 45 cruisers, and 60 destroyers, which was minuscule compared to the Sarlona fleet, which had been forced to increase to include over 2000 vessels over 100m in length in order to protect the many colonies of Sarlona. Of these where 231 capital ships (124 battleships and 107 carriers). 400 Sarlonian vessels appeared in system as the ground war was beginning to reach the last stages.

The Mechanicus forces where forced into withdrawing their forces and left. Since the end of the war, no diplomacy has been attempted between Mechanicus Korinth and Sarlona. No suit has been recovered by Sarlona as they self-destruct if a bio-scan proves not to be the wearer of the suit. 

Casualties: Mechanicus and Piazzi forces: 23,000,000; Sarlonan forces: 45,000,000


On a separate note, the Korinthian Mechanicus has started to separate from the mainstream Mechanicus, which is why most of the tech (including the suits) isnt found anywhere else in the Imperium

*Korinthian Armored Infantry*


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

is it just me or does the Korinthian Mechanicus basic infantry drastically over powered, but then again they are the mechanicium. also GundamMerc ceres was founded AFTER the paizzi family left sarlona, not before.

like the idea of the war but id doubt that it would last 600 yrs with it being, im guessing, as a draw (am i wrong?). unless the war is more like a cold war than an actual one...

btw guys im having some trouble regarding on why the paizzi family left sarlona so any ideas that come up you can either pm me and ill write up something, or you can just throw the ideas up here


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe we should establish some parameters?

We've had a number of IG foundings. I think that's all right, as many of our planets are between 4,000 and 2,000 years old with populations in the billions. We probably don't need any more, though.

Korinth, Ceres and Sarlona are all very powerful. Future contributors respect!:rtfm:

I left the Mechanicum War vague on purpose, and I'm glad GundamMerc wrote his piece! I intended it to be a cold war, for the most part, but even cold wars can get heated.

Wars are not a constant series of pitched battles, after all. Much of war is waiting for the right moment to strike, and outer space is vast! Besides, if something came up - say, the Damocles Gulf Crusade or the First Tyrannic War - the Mechanicum might take a break from the war for awhile.

Anyway - just my thoughts on the matter. Everyone's contributed some top notch stuff so far!


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

Fallen, i meant for my story to go more in depth as to the reason the Piazzi left, although you are right in a way and the story could use some editing...

if you want to make any changes you could pm me (dont know if it will allow you yourself to make a change to the post)

as to the armored inf., it's over-powered, but the mechanicus cant let anyone else outside the immediate systems in the area know or they could be subject to investigation by either the inquisition or mainstream mechanicus (as they haven't even sent any of the suits to Mars for study) 
as i see it, Sarlona wont tell to avoid investigations by the inquisition into their prior trading with the mechanicus before the war

and i just edited the name of the forces to reflect that they hadnt left yet


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

trying to keep the momentum goin, sorry for double post


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

Map update!









Now that the momentum has slowed a bit, I feel it's safe to show off our labors. Congrats, everyone! We've created a little niche of dark space to call our own. 

In case anyone's curious, I've set Varro within the Cone Nebula, though I doubt in 38,000 years it will still be called that, which is approximately 2,500 light years from Earth. The nebula's orange color is created by ionized hydrogen gas. 

I'm willing to take more contributions. As it stands, however, I think we've all made a nice piece of fiction.


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

and i thought it would take till new year's (thank god im wrong):victory:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

thats one nice picture you made there arkion seems, to me, that based off that photo that whoever, sarlona / ceres-korinth faction, gains tartarus will be able to gain dominion over the other...

thoughts on that idea

@GundamMerc - are you ever gonna post that story you were working on - piazzi family leaving, ect? because ive been wondering what youve got planed

@ all on heresy - happy belated xmas!


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

i might, but i'm thinking about what systems they discovered on their way to ceres and stuff like that, so it could take a while


----------

